# Since you started Vaping...How many?



## Sash (29/11/17)

So let me ask, since you started vaping how many more kitchen towels do you use?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

Sash said:


> So let me ask, since you started vaping how many more kitchen towels do you use?


Toilet paper work just as well for me and the finance manager does not complain. She just moers me really hard.

Had to edit due to a sensitive soul on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Sash (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Toilet paper work just as well for me and the wife does not complain.


I hope it is 2 ply cos you know what happens when its 1 ply  #fudgesmudge

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

Sash said:


> I hope it is 2 ply cos you know what happens when its 1 ply  #fudgesmudge



Fortunately when juices are all over the show i have proper towels to help clean up the mess

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/11/17)

Try explaining to your significant other why there is always toilet paper pieces on your side of the bed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Sash (29/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Try explaining to your significant other why there is always toilet paper pieces on your side of the bed


again...LMFAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

2ply Quality soft bog rolls for me... and I must have used over 200 since I started...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Try explaining to your significant other why there is always toilet paper pieces on your side of the bed



I would sugest getting gear that does not leak or go see a doctor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sash (29/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 2ply Quality soft bog rolls for me... and I must have used over 200 since I started...
> View attachment 114831


Looks good @Rob Fisher , I dont see any #fudgesmudge happening with those !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Toilet paper work just as well for me and the wife does not complain.


Sorry if I'm a bit touchy - feely here, but "the wife" is getting to me, it's like "the cat/dog/house/street/cafe/weather/church/whatever/etc..." - a bit of common property?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Sorry if I'm a bit touchy - feely here, but "the wife" is getting to me, it's like "the cat/dog/house/street/cafe/weather/church/whatever/etc..." - a bit of common property?


Edited the post for the squishy complaint. . Might have used newspaper to rub of the stains off. Tipex didnt work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Edited the post for the squishy complaint. . Might have used newspaper to rub of the stains off. Tipex didnt work.


Wow... Bit of a d%$s attitude towards a reasonable request especially from a lady.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Scouse45 (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Edited the post for the squishy complaint. . Might have used newspaper to rub of the stains off. Tipex didnt work.


Mad respect that towards a lady asking something well within her right. Good on u tough guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (29/11/17)

It actually sickens me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikus (29/11/17)

Deckie said:


> It actually sickens me.


Total shame to see this level of respect towards a lady on an open forum even whilst we are in the midst of 16 days of activism for no violence against woman and children, be that physical or emotional

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kev mac (30/11/17)

Sash said:


> So let me ask, since you started vaping how many more kitchen towels do you use?


Probably more than evet,now I buy the cheap napkins that my super market sells like 500 for a buck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (30/11/17)

I stopped counting. Rolls and rolls of the stuff, and then some.


----------



## The_Ice (30/11/17)

Wow @antonherbst
Can opened... Worms everywhere...  bet you didn't expect that


----------



## boxerulez (30/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Sorry if I'm a bit touchy - feely here, but "the wife" is getting to me, it's like "the cat/dog/house/street/cafe/weather/church/whatever/etc..." - a bit of common property?


Wonder of any of this okes mods have male names?

I see a posession and female link here...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (30/11/17)

boxerulez said:


> Wonder of any of this okes mods have male names?
> 
> I see a posession and female link here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Domination perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (30/11/17)

I have extra rolls of toilet paper here for the sensitive souls. 

If we cannot take alittle bit of humor on the side of the vape forum then it will become long dry threads without life.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (30/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have extra rolls of toilet paper here for the sensitive souls.
> 
> If we cannot take alittle bit of humor on the side of the vape forum then it will become long dry threads without life.


Manners are free young man. A sense of homour is fine but it comes after good manners in the list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/11/17)

Hi guys

Please remember to stay on topic

And be polite to one another. Remember to play the ball not the man.

Please drop the personal comments from here on.

Otherwise we will have to lock this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Koosroos (30/11/17)

Ag nee rerig mense, N t-shirt werk net so goed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sash (30/11/17)

zadiac said:


> I stopped counting. Rolls and rolls of the stuff, and then some.


Now if only we can find a material that doesnt get stuck in the airholes and is still disposable!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Sash said:


> Now if only we can find a material that doesnt get stuck in the airholes and is still disposable!


Haha! Exactly!

I suppose you could move to microfibre cloths... But really who has that sort of patience, I know I don't!


----------



## Sash (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Exactly!
> 
> I suppose you could move to microfibre cloths... But really who has that sort of patience, I know I don't!


Even with the micro fibre it gets a little stuck. Now I just wait for the juice to leak out the holes and wipe off when it reaches the mod.
I use about 1 roll of paper towel a week


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Sash said:


> Even with the micro fibre it gets a little stuck. Now I just wait for the juice to leak out the holes and wipe off when it reaches the mod.
> I use about 1 roll of paper towel a week


I get scolded for licking ejuice off my fingers, so more often than not my jeans smell like delicious fruits and desserts, this cuts down my paper usage significantly!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Sash (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I get scolded for licking ejuice off my fingers, so more often than not my jeans smell like delicious fruits and desserts, this cuts down my paper usage significantly!


 I stopped using the finger atomizers. I was mixing some juice at my desk and messing about with a thai chai flavour many moons ago and spilled some. Idiot me, didnt realise that I had not mixed the concentrate yet so I used the hand atomiser.....yyyyyyyyyyuck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (30/11/17)

Damn we've got some sorry souls on the forum , anyway .. I just use some TP and when my* girlfriend's not looking the napkins in her handbag will do aswell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (30/11/17)

<edited to bring back on topic>


FWIW - T-shirts and jeans over TP and kitchen towels FTW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Hi Guys,

I have removed any "off-topic" posts in this thread since @Silver requested for it to remain on topic. If you have something to say to someone take it off forum, if you feel you've been hard done by or persecuted, please take it to the PM system with the A&M team.

It's a thread about kitchen paper guys...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## antonherbst (30/11/17)

Greetings @Caramia 

I just want to apologize for my comments in the thread. I did not mean to offend any person by what i said. I hope you can forgive me and accept the apology. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia (30/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Greetings @Caramia
> 
> I just want to apologize for my comments in the thread. I did not mean to offend any person by what i said. I hope you can forgive me and accept the apology.
> 
> Thanks


Hi @antonherbst - all good from my side, sorry to everyone else who I got into a knot
And apologies to @Sash for derailing your thread.
XC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash (30/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Hi @antonherbst - all good from my side, sorry to everyone else who I got into a knot
> And apologies to @Sash for derailing your thread.
> XC


Hi @Caramia 
It's ok, now that all that is out of the way we can get back on topic and enjoy this thing called Vaping!...and chatting on this forum that everyone active here puts a lot of time in.
Peace and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghanim (30/11/17)

Sash said:


> So let me ask, since you started vaping how many more kitchen towels do you use?


It's on the shopping list bro! As well as surgical wipes. Mech maintenance


----------



## Sash (1/12/17)

.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Bog Roll rulezzzz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Koosroos (1/12/17)

Goeie more Wolk jagters. Ek kan nie op die 2de bladsy in kom nie.


----------



## Sash (1/12/17)

for some reason I cannot see the second page of this thread so maybe theres a spook in my machine. But from what I can see on email updates, yes, bog rules are hauling ass lol @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (1/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have extra rolls of toilet paper here for the sensitive souls.
> 
> If we cannot take alittle bit of humor on the side of the vape forum then it will become long dry threads without life.



I don't see anything wrong with your comment in my opinion

1. How do the other users know what your opinion is on women? Do they know you personally and know for a fact that you treat women like objects?
2. Why are other people getting offended about how you describe your wife? She's YOUR wife? I also use terms such as "the wife", "my wife", or "the missus" in general conversation because that's what she is to me... a WIFE. In our marriage my wife has as much say in any important decision as I do. Just because I refer to her as "my wife" doesn't mean I think less of her as a person, in fact I think very highly of her (more than anyone else) which is why I chose her to be my spouse. 
3. How else would you refer to her? Use her real name? How many people are willing to put their full spouse's name on an open internet forum full of random people they've never met? I know I wouldn't 
4. Shouldn't your wife be the only person who is offended by how you refer to her? I mean it's not like you referred to her as "the ol' ball and chain" or "the dishwasher" or anything? You referred to her by what she is to you... a WIFE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

